# Couple questions for the PPI gurus on here



## wagonmaster (Jun 27, 2015)

For those on here that are PPI gurus I have a couple questions.

1: Is there anyone who recreates the art work for the PPI M, AM and Art series. As I have a couple who I want to restore.

2: Is there anyway to tell what color a M, AM, or ART series came from the factory? A certain mark or number or??? that says it is either Classic black or designer (?) white series.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

wagonmaster said:


> For those on here that are PPI gurus I have a couple questions.
> 
> 1: Is there anyone who recreates the art work for the PPI M, AM and Art series. As I have a couple who I want to restore.
> 
> ...


No and only on the box it came in.
Not on the amps.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

I can offer you a few tips to bring some life back to them. I've picked up some pretty rough looking Art Series amps and cleaned them up. First thing you need to do is get some Mr Clean Magic Erasers. With some elbow grease and warm water (damp, not soaked) they will clean almost anything off a white art amp. The paint on them is very durable and thick so it's pretty difficult to scratch them to the bare metal. Most spots on white arts are scuffs or other dirt that will come off. Second go to Walmart and buy a white paint touch up pen. They're in the office supply area and cost about $2.00. They work wonders on small scratches and chips. They blend really well a specially on edges. You have to look really close to see the touch up. I haven't really done much with the black arts but I would think a satin black touch up paint would work wonders. As far as the art screen prints I would have to agree with Art Collector, you're out of luck. 

I posted pics in the PPI COLLECTOR thread of an a600.2 that I cleaned up a while back and they didn't even look like the same amp. Good luck.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

I dug up the pics of that a600.2 to show you what's possible. 

B-4......









....after








Almost everything on that amp came off with the Magic Eraser. I probably spent about 3hrs total on that amp. This was definitely one of the worst I have done.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you do any touch up painting with that one? Looks great with what you did. 

Thanks
Justin


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

vwguy383 said:


> Did you do any touch up painting with that one? Looks great with what you did.
> 
> Thanks
> Justin


Yes, that one took quite a bit of touch up. There were 2 really big scratches that you can see in the first pic. The 2 black spots on the front edge both had large scratches once the black was cleaned off. It also had a lot of small scratches on the edges all over. I think I spent some more time on it and got the bottom cleaned up better than the last pic too. 

One thing I forgot to mention when using the Erasers. Be careful when cleaning anything off that's in the silk screened art work. It will take up some of the color if you scrub too hard.


----------



## wagonmaster (Jun 27, 2015)

I would be nice to have someone who bought the original screens from PPI. I have seen some great looking rescreens done by PPI. The white art work on a black amp. The black circuit board in red on a white amp. 

Does anyone know the proper color for each. My 2150m was repainted a dark gray. now I can finish it in either factory color.

Tim


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

The non-art M/AM/Pro Mos amps were done in a matte black finish but, I don't have a paint code or formula for you OP. When I touch up any of my black amps, I just use flat black plastic model paint available in any hobby store. 

Interestingly, there IS a subtle difference in the red line on top of the M/AM and Pro Mos amps. On the M and AM amps, the line is solid and uninterrupted. On the Pro Mos amps, the line is made up of several inverted triangles, one right after the other.


----------



## wagonmaster (Jun 27, 2015)

PPI_GUY said:


> Interestingly, there IS a subtle difference in the red line on top of the M/AM and Pro Mos amps. On the M and AM amps, the line is solid and uninterrupted. On the Pro Mos amps, the line is made up of several inverted triangles, one right after the other.


I see like the amp in your avatar.

Tim


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

wagonmaster said:


> I see like the amp in your avatar.
> 
> Tim


Huh?
It's only one. :disappointed:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

wagonmaster said:


> I see like the amp in your avatar.
> 
> Tim


Correct. The M and AM series have a unbroken, constant line instead.


----------

